# barking problem



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
i just wanted to share my experience with my maltese and excessive barking. we did nt mind so much the fact she was barking outside because there is usually a reason but she was starting to bark for no reason in the house which was upsetting the neighbours.

we got some suggestions from a dog behaviorist ie water pistol, ignoring bad behaviour, rewarding when she s quiet to no avail.We bought a little gadget that gives off a high pitched noise when she barks but that did nt work. 

Finally we were starting to loose hope when the lady in the local pet store told us to try pet corrector spray, it sprays a blast of air which stopped her barking immediately! now if she starts to bark we just hold the red can and she stops. our neighbours are now happy and we arent feeling so stressed anymore.

this could be worth a try if you re having the same problem.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Is that the name? Pet corrector spray? And it just sprays a blast of air?? Cool. I really want one!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, please let us know where you purchased that product??? I would love to know whether or not our local pet shops (stores) carry it.

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's just canned air. You can buy it at any computer store as it's used to clean keyboards.

http://www.staples.com/Dust-Off-Duster-35-Oz/product_633699

Recently pet stores have begun to carry it packaged as a "pet corrector".

It really does work. I used it when my cats were kittens and now with Bailey, too. He isn't a barker, but he was terrible about ankle biting/grabbing pant legs and nothing stopped him. I brought out the canned air and he stopped right away.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Petco has it on sale for twice as much as Staples does. It's normally almost three times as much!

The Company of Animals Pet Corrector at PETCO


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It really works. 

Marj I have not thought about the compressed air for the computer but you are right, it's the same thing.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

So it really is just air...the one from staples? Because there is one here but not a petstore lol


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just want to add, DON'T spray it in their face. The noise is enough to make them stop the barking and re-direct their attention.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

*Missy* said:


> So it really is just air...the one from staples? Because there is one here but not a petstore lol





MalteseJane said:


> I just want to add, DON'T spray it in their face. The noise is enough to make them stop the barking and re-direct their attention.


Yes, it's just compressed air. It's been around forever, but I guess someone got the idea to repackage it, sell it to pet owners and charge a lot more!

I agree with Janine. It's the hissing noise that stops them so you just spray it into the air, not at your pet.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I used it on Rocky when he was a pup.. when taking walks he would chase after cars (on leash) so I tried it and it does work. I had to take it out again recently because he started doing it again.:angry:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good idea - would have never thought of using a similar product from an office supply store. We purchased a product called Sssscat to teach the cat to stay off of the Christmas tree. It's the same concept, just with a motion detector that makes it go off when ANYTHING walks in it's range (Ssscated my son so much that we started calling it Skkkkimmy (Jimmy)). I wonder if we can refill Sssscat with a product from Staples? Would be a lot cheaper!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> It's just canned air. You can buy it at any computer store as it's used to clean keyboards.
> 
> Dust-Off Duster 3.5 Oz. | Staples®
> 
> Recently pet stores have begun to carry it packaged as a "pet corrector".


Thanks for the tip!, 'cause of course it's not avaliable here :thumbsup:



MalteseJane said:


> I just want to add, DON'T spray it in their face. The noise is enough to make them stop the barking and re-direct their attention.


Again thanks! I thought I should spray it on their faces... :blush::brownbag::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I asked DH to pick this up in the US as posted & got this msg. back:

I noticed on the Staples website that the Dust-off Duster only has 3.5 OZ and that the DUST DESTROYER DUSTER has 7 OZ for only a dollar more.
Can someone tell me if it is the first product which you used---I suspect it is????? Need to know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Warning -- These computer dusters do NOT simply contain compressed air or "canned air". Kids are known to inhale Dust-Off to get a quick high and have died from doing so. So never spray it in your dog's face!

I would be cautious using a tool like an air compressor tsst (even pointed away from your dog). If other distractions were ineffective, I'd have to ask myself why this one is and wonder if it's actually just another high frequency noise emitter, similar to a bark collar (which I would never use), in which case, it's possibly more of a punishment (think shock or bark collar) than a distraction. Even if it worked, I would worry that it only worked because it made my dog fearful... to top it off, it may only work to stop the barking when you have the can with you, which lends itself to inconsistency in training.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Aarianne said:


> Warning -- These computer dusters do NOT simply contain compressed air or "canned air". Kids are known to inhale Dust-Off to get a quick high and have died from doing so. So never spray it in your dog's face!
> 
> I would be cautious using a tool like an air compressor tsst (even pointed away from your dog). If other distractions were ineffective, I'd have to ask myself why this one is and wonder if it's actually just another high frequency noise emitter, similar to a bark collar (which I would never use), in which case, it's possibly more of a punishment (think shock or bark collar) than a distraction. Even if it worked, I would worry that it only worked because it made my dog fearful... to top it off, it may only work to stop the barking when you have the can with you, which lends itself to inconsistency in training.
> 
> Just some food for thought!


 
I have to agree. And I promise this is no judgement on anyone. Just in my very uneducated opinion, anything to scare or shock your baby into doing unwanted behaviour is just that. That's just my thoughts, fear and shock, but not really teaching. 

My Leo, is a singer :wub:, as far as, if he here's Harley next door, or is watching TV and either sees another dog, or something that catches his attention, I just turn him around to me, away from whatever he was barking out and redirect his attention. That works for me. You may want to try that, before buying a product that may scare or shock them. That's just me though.

My Mia, if she barks, oh boy there is always a reason for her to bark, it is very rare, but it means something it going on outside.

My precious Ana, doesn't really bark.

That's just my thoughts on this redirecting type of behaviour.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Aarianne said:


> Warning -- These computer dusters *do NOT simply contain compressed air* or "canned air". Kids are known to inhale Dust-Off to get a quick high and have died from doing so. So never spray it in your dog's face!
> 
> I would be cautious using a tool like an air compressor tsst (even pointed away from your dog). If other distractions were ineffective, I'd have to ask myself why this one is and wonder *if it's actually just another high frequency noise emitter*, *similar to a bark collar (which I would never use), in which case, it's possibly more of a punishment (think shock or bark collar) than a distraction.* Even if it worked, I would worry that it only worked because it made my dog fearful... to top it off, it may only work to stop the barking when you have the can with you, which lends itself to inconsistency in training.
> 
> Just some food for thought!


:smilie_tischkante::brownbag:didn't thought 'bout that... you're right... :blush:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

allheart said:


> I have to agree. And I promise this is no judgement on anyone. Just in my very uneducated opinion, anything to scare or shock your baby into doing unwanted behaviour is just that. That's just my thoughts, fear and shock, but not really teaching.
> 
> *My Leo, is a singer :wub:, as far as, if he here's Harley next door, or is watching TV and either sees another dog, or something that catches his attention, I just turn him around to me, away from whatever he was barking out and redirect his attention. That works for me. You may want to try that, before buying a product that may scare or shock them. That's just me though.*
> 
> ...


Believe me I tried that. You lucky it works for you. The TV is not a big concern, it's easy to re-direct his attention. The problem starts when they don't know a noise and bark at EVERYTHING they don't know. When they bark at every living being they encounter on a walk and there is NOTHING you can do to re-direct their attention. When a neighboor comes to the door and he goes nuts and your ONLY recourse is to take him away from the encounter and put him in another room to be able to hear what your neighboor is telling you. And he is sooo mad that you don't let him protect you that he tries to bite you. Good luck to re-direct his attention to something else as the neighboor !! All I can say is that it worked for us big time. I have tried the penny can, the water bottle, the clicker training, the re-direct. If he is barking at something, you cannot bribe him with a treat, he does not care about the food, all he cares about is what he is barking at. I never used the Endust and am still at my first bottle of Pet Corrector. I don't have to use it much anymore. Show the can is enough. I never spray in his face, always away from him, in the air or another direction. He is not scared of it. I say quiet and show him the can and he even comes closer to me to make sure I mean it. Now, after reading Aarianne's post and after reading the label on my Endust for the computer, I would rather spend twice the amount and buy another pet corrector (if needed) than buy Endust for the same purpose.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Aarianne said:


> Warning -- These computer dusters do NOT simply contain compressed air or "canned air". Kids are known to inhale Dust-Off to get a quick high and have died from doing so. So never spray it in your dog's face!
> 
> I would be cautious using a tool like an air compressor tsst (even pointed away from your dog). If other distractions were ineffective, I'd have to ask myself why this one is and wonder if it's actually just* another high frequency noise emitter, similar to a bark collar (which I would never use), in which case, it's possibly more of a punishment (think shock or bark collar) than a distraction. Even if it worked, I would worry that it only worked because it made my dog fearful...* to top it off, it may only work to stop the barking when you have the can with you, which lends itself to inconsistency in training.
> 
> Just some food for thought!


It is NOT a high frequency emitter, and you CANNOT compare it to a bark collar, and it is NOT punishment. The noise tells them by association that barking for this specific purpose is bad behavior. I don't use it for every barking. Believe me, he is not fearful of it at all. There is NO electric shock involved, just air coming out of a can. I suppose you clean your computer equipment from time to time, does it shock you ? do you put your dog outside when you dust your computer equipment ? It does not work only when you have the can with you. Once they get it (like with any other training equipment) they know that barking for certain things is not ok.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

i m glad some of you have heard of pet corrector, its not quite the same as the computer cleaning spray as we ve had that for our computer, it has a deeper more powerful sound to it and of course don t spray it at you're maltese ,but a couple of uses and my pop just has to see the can now and it stops her from barking at the kids or my husband . amazon sells it and lots of larger pet stores, we bought ours in a store in cyprus.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MalteseJane said:


> It is NOT a high frequency emitter, and you CANNOT compare it to a bark collar, and it is NOT punishment. The noise tells them by association that barking for this specific purpose is bad behavior. I don't use it for every barking. Believe me, he is not fearful of it at all. There is NO electric shock involved, just air coming out of a can. I suppose you clean your computer equipment from time to time, does it shock you ? do you put your dog outside when you dust your computer equipment ? It does not work only when you have the can with you. Once they get it (like with any other training equipment) they know that barking for certain things is not ok.


Exactly. It is harmless. It makes a hissing sound like a cat (although my cats are much louder when they hiss at Bailey!). No louder than a can of hairspray. You spray it into the air well away from where they are. It's the distinctive noise that distracts them. It interrupts the unwanted behavior and gets their attention, then you simply say "no bark", etc.

Shaking a penny can into the air or yelling is much, much louder.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is funny to me that when one has a compliant dog we think that we are good trainers and thus & so should work, but when we get one that isn't we start to re-evaluate! I stand guilty.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> It is NOT a high frequency emitter, and you CANNOT compare it to a bark collar, and it is NOT punishment. The noise tells them by association that barking for this specific purpose is bad behavior. I don't use it for every barking. Believe me, he is not fearful of it at all. There is NO electric shock involved, just air coming out of a can. I suppose you clean your computer equipment from time to time, does it shock you ? do you put your dog outside when you dust your computer equipment ? It does not work only when you have the can with you. Once they get it (like with any other training equipment) they know that barking for certain things is not ok.


Why the attitude towards me?

I wasn't trying to insult anyone nor did I suggest these cans shock people. :huh: I was just trying to be clear as to why I'd be cautious about using one since it sounds like there is some eagerness by others to try it, as I think it sort of came off as a magic bark fixer. 

We wouldn't know if it's emitting a high frequency sound or not without testing, as humans can't hear the high frequencies that dogs do. We especially lose our ability to hear high-ish frequencies (within the human range) as we age--every decade, there is significant loss. It wouldn't surprise me if the can does emit a sound like that as the contents are under pressure. 

If it's simply a distraction, then it does not let them know by association that their barking behaviour is "bad"... it has just distracted their attention. It typically requires further training beyond that, like Marj described and rewarding them for not barking after, etc. 

If distractions work for your dog, then that's fantastic! It's not necessary to buy "compressed air" to do so though and I'd still be wary of how it's actually working if other distractions did not work and magically this one seems to. 

It is important to keep the dust from building up inside your computer though so they definitely have at least one great use still. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to try it! If it seems to scare them I'll stop using it. I doubt very much that my three would be afraid of it. Mine have listened to colicky babies scream and it doesn't phase them. When you get three going off in a barking frenzy I don't think a little air in a can would hurt them. I am going to buy the one from the pet store and read about it first.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I read about it online (the actual link that Marj posted to the pet corrector) and it says that same thing about the reward and that it is something to distract. I would not imagine a can of hair spray scaring my dogs lol! Honestly Paislee almost goes into fits outside....* pretty much have it to where I can tell her no barking inside when she barks off the wall and it will distract her. She will still grumble "under her breath" but she stops but outside it is like a barkers fantasy she just goes to town barking! I felt like the hiss sound might help outside to really get her attention. I don't believe it's punishment especially if you use it like they say and seems to me they arent making good business bc all anyone needs is one can then hist show them the can forever haha I don't think it works for every dog or it's magic especially if used inappropriately.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

With 7 dogs, you can imagine the barking frenzies here. So off I went to PetCo and I've got to say, Pet Corrector really does work. I got it Monday and today all I have to do is pick up the can now. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

On the recommendation of the founder of the organization that I received my service dog from, I used a citronella collar on him because he would bark if left alone in a hotel room. One time with the citronella collar on and he hasn't done it again. Every now and then I will put it on him as a reminder but it is not loaded and it is turned OFF.


----------

